

New AWS SDKs for Mobile Development (Android and iOS) - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2010/12/new-aws-sdks-for-mobile-development.html

======
metachris
These are two great SDK's and I'm looking forward to using them in future
projects. Also kudos to Amazon for tackling the problem with AWS credential
storage in apps for mobile devices.

It should be noted that this SDK is only for testing and not for deployment,
since the two proposed solutions for secure credential management (IAM and
session tokens) are not yet released ("Credential Management in Mobile
Applications": <http://aws.amazon.com/articles/SDKs/Android/4611615499399490>)

" _Embedding credentials in source code is problematic for software, including
mobile applications, because malicious users can de-compile the software or
view the source code to retrieve the Secret Access Key._ "

